
Lets get rid of the apostrophe - goldenskye
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-10-30/lets-get-rid-of-the-apostrophe/10433990
======
ChrisGranger
Cormac McCarthy's _The Road_ dispenses with most of the apostrophes one would
typically use. I found it objectionable, but that might just be because it's
not what I'm used to...

------
goldenskye
I have mixed feelings about this. My first reaction is one of horror, but the
article does make a thoughtful case for retiring the apostrophe from most of
its current duties.

